# Identificacion de cables Panel velocimetro bicicleta electrica 48V iBike ¿Alguien sabe chino?



## emilio177 (Nov 25, 2022)

Tengo panel  medidor capacidad bateria, velocimetro, cuenta kilometro, etc
Alguien sabe chiino y puede identificar los cables?


----------



## sergiot (Nov 25, 2022)

Es el aparato chino, mas chino de los chinos que he visto jajaja, ni ganas de traducción le pusieron...
Tengo una compañera de trabajo que esta estudiando chino, le consulto.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 25, 2022)

Google Lens es tu aliado, traducción "al vuelo"...


----------



## sergiot (Nov 25, 2022)

Exactamente, google lens es la manera, en algunos tuve que retocar la imagen porque no reconocia el caracter chino


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## emilio177 (Nov 25, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 292352


Tengo que buscar a Tarzan para que me lo traduzca a español entendible  



sergiot dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 292351
> Exactamente, google lens es la manera, en algunos tuve que retocar la imagen porque no reconocia el caracter chino


Gracias....
Esta traduccion lo hizo tu amiga?.... para asi saber.... si se quema... buscar a la responsable


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 25, 2022)

!Chicos traten de estudiar los ideogramas Chinos , dentro de poco tienpo en un futuro proximo eses tipos van desbancar los Norte Americanos y dominar lo mundo!


----------



## sergiot (Nov 28, 2022)

emilio177 dijo:


> Esta traduccion lo hizo tu amiga?.... para asi saber.... si se quema... buscar a la responsable


No, use google y con el paint rellené las lineas que estaban muy difusas


----------

